# Neues vom Wixxer



## rise (20 Jan. 2007)

Am 22.03.2007 startet der 2.Teil der edgar Wallace Parodie in den Kinos! 
Den ersten Teil fand ich pers. absolute klasse!!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Beim 2.Teil spielen neben den aus dem 1.teil bekannten sehr viele altbekannte Stars mit.
z.B:Joachim Fuchsberger der in vielen org. Wallace Filmen den Kommisar gespielt hat...find i klasse!
ausserdem:
Sonja Kirchberger.Christina Paul,Christof Maria Herbst,Judy Winter,Christian Tramitz u.v.a!

Hier ein Link zu einem kleinen Trailer der sehr viel verspricht wenn man Fan von schnellem Humor und kompletten Blödsinn in Filmen ist 

http://www.wixxer.film.de/#


----------



## rise (28 März 2007)

So diesen Film hab ich mir letzte Woche angesehen und ich muss sagen

Absolut genial!!!!   

Habe seit Der Wixxer 1 net mehr so gelacht!!

Angucken!!!!!


----------



## mark lutz (28 März 2007)

der neue scheint ganz lustig zu sein ist ja auch gut besetzt


----------

